# Audi Owners Sexiest Says Confused.com Survey



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We caught the results of an oddball survey by Confused.com over on Metro.co.uk. Examining the gamut from going all the way in a car to breaking up, the Confused survey seemed to reveal (at least for UK drivers) a lot of things you may have been curious about but never thought to ask. More notably for Audi enthusiasts, the survey revealed that Audi owners are noted as the sexiest both for males (31% of women rated Audi owners sexiest) and females (21% of men rated female Audi owners sexiest). Second most for sexy men drivers are BMW owners with 25% and second most sexy women drivers are MINI owners with 14%.

Read more after the jump. Thanks Alex for the tip.

* Full Story *


----------



## NiceOne06 (Jun 1, 2011)

You're welcome !


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


NiceOne06;bt1109 said:


> You're welcome !


----------

